# Your first car



## SLVR DOG (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi all,

I’m just curious what everyone’s first car was? When I was 17 my dad gave me his 1973 Oldsmobile Cutlass. It was not a 442, but it did have the Olds Rocket 350 in it and had a great sound. Fast, but no way near as fast as our GOATS, handled like **** on bias ply tires. haha :lol: 


http://encyclopedia.classicoldsmobil...s/falfter1.jpg


----------



## Gregscalade (Dec 6, 2006)

The history of my cars:
'94 Olds Achieva (turned 16 in '94)
'88 Honda Accord (beater for college, as the Olds went to younger sister)
'01 Mustang GT (bought back under lemon law)
'96 Nissan Altima (drove until I found something decent to buy)
'02 Pontiac Grand Prix GT (nice car, but bought toys that needed towing)
'00 Cadillac Escalade (drove the wheels off it, and the only problem I ever had was the tranny dying at 150k miles)
'06 Pontiac GTO (current)


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

68 Camaro at 15 in 1980 with blown headgasket 283 auto with rear body damagearty:


----------



## sparky (Dec 24, 2006)

*the first was one of the best*

my first was a 67 gto rag top put lots of money in it but just won,t take the punishment great ride though.had lots of muscle cars since.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

1987 Plymouth Duster. Too horrible to go into detail...


----------



## BlackSheep (Nov 29, 2006)

Dusty, think I got you beat. I was 16 years old with a 1979 AMC Spirit. It was 5 years old with 4 cylinder, 4 speed, tinted windows, custom wheels. Pretty funny, huh? What can I say, I was a kid.


----------



## BlackCream (Jan 15, 2007)

My first car was a 1979 Mercury Cougar XR7. 2 door painted white with a big blue stripe down each side, and over the hump in the rear. That was 41 cars ago in sunny San Diego. I missed that car so much that when I ran across another one last summer very similiar to it l had to snag it. This one has a 351 W in it instead of the 302 I had in my first one. Most everything inside is the same, except the condition. This one is just about picture perfect car with only 28,000 miles on it. As you can imagine, many people ask why I have a big boat like that in my garage next to my other pretty cool cars. I just tell them there's nothing like your first car, as I have more memories in that car than any other since. http://www.gtoforum.com/images/smilies/willy_nilly.gif


----------



## rcu316 (Jan 28, 2007)

SLVR DOG said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I’m just curious what everyone’s first car was?


1965 Mustang here, I won't mention what year it was in


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

first car was a 1969 Lemans sport......bought it myself when I ws 15 needed a starter so I got it for $150
second car 1967 GTO......got it when I was 16
third car 1969 GTO JUDGE.............I was 17 and in high school found it in the back of a driveway and knocked at the door,got lucky the owner was just laid off and wanted to get rid of the car 

after that I lost track but I can tell you that I have owned many Pontiacs(GTO's ,Firebirds,Grand Prix SJ,even a 73 Grand Am)


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

My first vehicle was a 1988 S-10 lowrider with a 4 cylinder 4 tech engine, it had a snap type bed cover and grey graphics down both sides and I had Black GTS light covers. I was De Bomb Baby. I had two 15 inch Orion's and a punch 150 amp to boot. And the hottest song at that time was Ice Ice Baby. Man I mess those day's.lol


----------



## Octomonkey (Jan 10, 2006)

My list of cars...
1992 Ford Probe GL
2000 Mercury Cougar
2002 Honda S2000 (nearly killed me)
1982 Datsun 280ZX (my beater until the GTO...)


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

First car '72 Buick Electra 225 with a 455 lasted 6 weeks 
Second car '73 Olds Cutlass 350 Rocket went 135+ mph on I95 @ 19 years old:cheers 
Third car brand new 1987 Buick Turbo T still own today 
A series of beaters followed until todays beater:cool


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

1979 Dodge Diplomat 2dr. My parents basically gave me the car. I maintained it and paid the insurance on it from 1982 to 1985 when I bought my real first car.

It was a 1978 Dodge Magnum XE. It was white with a red interior. T-Tops and every option you could get.


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

I might hold a record with this one....

Bought the GTO 5 months before I turned 16.

I love the car way to much to make it a snow goat, so i bought a 2000 GTP.

And *I* bought them both.


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

1961 Chevy Impala with a mini 409 (348) big block. I wish I had it now.


----------



## darinhead (Nov 29, 2006)

My list:

74 VW Beetle
88 Nissan Sentra
90 Hyundai Excel
96 Honda Civic
03 Nissan Altima
04 Nissan 350Z
05 Scion TC
02 Honda S2000
92 Nissan Stanza (Current Beater)
06 GTO (Current)


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

First car was a 1970 Buick Skylark. Car had an Olds Rocket 350 and a 2.73 rear end and a turbo-mush 400 tranny. did pretty good, 0-60 in about 6 seconds. had it up to >120 on I-4. That was in 79, I was in the navy in Orlando for NPS.


----------



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

1963 Nova...not the one.
Sick green 4 door straight 6 automatic. Bald tires and plenty of rust
$100.00 back in 1978, 15 years old. Used to hide it in the high shool parking lot when I turned 16 and got a license.
Got me back and forth to high school and real job.

My speed fix was motorcycles, at 13 years old a Kawaski 90.
By 15 I had a Yamaha TT 500 thumper.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

1987 Z28 - still alive and well 

1989 Beretta GT

1992 Beretta GT

2004 Cavalier - traded and raped for 2005 GTO - they added about 4400 to the GTO price...but hey, when you want something...
I should have just sold it on the street...impatience


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

'68 Firebird 350 power sliiiiide


----------



## DKR_GTO (Oct 10, 2006)

list:

1996 Chevrolet S-10 - 4.3/lowered 3"F/4"R/ too many mods to list...
1990 Acura Integra GS - Too many mods to list... http://www.cardomain.com/ride/314698/2
2001 Chevrolet S-10 Crew Cab - I'm the only person I know that put low profile tires and SLAMMED a 4WD truck, and then brought it back to stock and sold it!
2003 Volkswagen GTi VR6 - Fun Car, yet again mods too many too list, and traded this in on my 06' GTO!


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I think I have everyone beat for the all-time WORST first car.

1960 Rambler classic 4-dr 6 cyclinder,3 on the tree no power steering and two tone lime green with a white roof. Painted dark green dual racing stripes from the hood to the trunk. Best day this car had was a street race with a 65 mustang, which I won of course.


----------



## Terrance27 (Jan 25, 2007)

92 Ford Probe
90 Chevy Beretta GTZ (Quad 4)
91 Pontiac Grand Prix
94 Chevy Beretta GTZ (Quad 4)
95 Dodge Avenger
00 Mitsubishi Eclipse
01 BMW 325CI
04 Mazda Rx8 AT
04 Mazda Rx8 6spd (Boosted)
06 Pontiac GTO


----------



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

1. 1986 Pontiac 6000 LE
2. 1998 Grand Prix GTP
3. 2000 Camaro SS M6
4. 1999 Jeep Cherokee (current)
6. 2006 GTO M6 (current)


----------



## njmurvin (Jun 28, 2005)

Too many (39 and counting) to list them all. First was . . . 

55 Chev 2dr hardtop, 327 w/FI heads, 3-spd on the floor, British racing green with black tuck-n-roll (paid $325)

Most fun was . . .

95 Camaro Z28, black on black


----------



## HADAWS6 (Dec 5, 2005)

1971 gto (bought when i was 15 750$ sold her at 17 for 850$ dumb ass but i needed a reliabe ride and money ) 
1969 rivera 430engine cool ride 
1976 malibu 6cyl 
1989 celebrity
1984 jeep cj 7
1969 olds cutlass (drove for a week)
1987 fiero gt 6cyl (cool car)
1995 cav z24
2002 trans an ws6
2005 gto imp blu
2006 gto cyc gray (coming soon, thanks gm)arty:


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

First was a 72 Toyota Celica. Fun car, brings back some really good memories. Got me through high school. Sold it to a friend that had it through collage. Kinda like to have it back, gas milage was great...

Chris


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

66 Chev PU. Fully optioned less, AC, PS. PB. Numbers correct. Still have it. 386,000 miles on the original engine (30 over in 1984, 283) Still nice, but was showroom shape after college. All original except dual exhaust.


----------



## Balew (Sep 16, 2006)

*1st cat*

1966 Mustang, 289 w/auto. Radio and heater! It was on the showroom floor and I got it for $2450.00 :cheers


----------



## Old Coot (Oct 10, 2004)

51 Ford tudor 3spd with overdrive and flat head V8. Even had turn signals, radio, and heater defroster.:cool


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

My parents own a car dealership, so I drove whatever they had on the lot until I was 18 and went to college....

1. 1991 Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme International









2. 1996 Chevrolet Blazer 2dr 4x4 - Bought stock, added quite a few mods









3. 1996 Chevrolet Blazer 2dr 5spd 4x4 - Bought modified and added more mods - Current Winter Ride









4. 1994 Saturn SL-1 5spd - Bought stock as a Commuter Car, added a few mods - Currently For Sale









5. 2006 Pontiac GTO M6 - Bought 12/30/06


----------



## GT Oohhh (Jan 30, 2007)

*First car*

A 2002 Pontiac Grand Am GT

The GTO is only my 2nd car. I'm a Pontiac girl


----------



## Zenizlev (Oct 25, 2006)

I suppose my first car would be my '69 Ford Torino GT I got from my dad. Had it for over 9 years... never driven it yet. She needs some love after I get the Goat. Not including the Torino the GTO will make my 8th car once I get it. Hopefully it will last a while since I'm only 21, I get bored quickly.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

My first was a 67 GTO, identical to the one pictured in my sig.


----------



## Wangan_X (Jan 25, 2007)

76 Monza Spyder with a 305 V8... fav car ever


----------



## dcarlock (Jan 28, 2007)

1996 Chevy Lumina which was a good car

Now 2005 Pontiac GTO

Cars on opposite ends of the spectrum to say the least


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

92 chevy lumina with (go ahead and laugh) mods 
2001 s-10 with intake, exhaust and headers
06 gto


----------



## Octomonkey (Jan 10, 2006)

Don't worry. I modded my Probe, too. (the non-turbo 4cyl one) and I put a wing on it. ....Damn, I'm glad I grew out of that phase quickly.


----------

